# Grimm is ill, prayers please!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My happy boy did not sing when he greeted me in bed yesterday morning. He was kinda low-key. He vomited a wee bit of the yellow foamy bile stuff. Teeny pieces of dinner were in it. We went in the woods to play and he had fun. Normal pee and possibly normal poop, he was too far away in the woods for me to see his poop. When we came inside again, Grimm vomited the water he drank. In the foamy yellow vomit was a few long pine needles, and some bits of leaves. He moped when offered food. ALARM! My happy oinky boy LOVES food. He vomited occasionally throughout the day, and when outside, his stool was liquid. The vomit had bits of leaves and stuff in it in the morning, pine needles and stuff.. but later, just foamy watery yellow or clear. 

His stomach was never distended, he never whined, never paced, never was restless, etc.

Even water came up. I was thinking: Either a blockage (unlikely) or enteritis from eating bunny or deer poop before I could stop him (the day before yesterday in the field).

We rang 2 vets-- one regular one, and one 24 hour one. We wanted directions to both, and a phone consult. The regular vet took a LOT of time on the phone with us, asking questions. *(this is a rural area in the mountains where not everyone has a car and can rush off to the vets at a moment's notice)* She said while it might be a blockage, the symptoms would likely include pain. She said she is seeing dogs coming in now with an enteritis from eating snow during our first snowfalls of the season--- same symptoms. She said to withhold all food for 24 hours, but access to all the water he wants. She said if he gets worse, to come right in if they are open, or go to the 24 hour vet.

Yesterday, he could not hold down water at all. Today, he can. Today. he is happy to drink much more... but he still looks mopey. Yesterday he did not want to go down the stairs to go out, today he was slow.. but say an abandoned soccer ball, and dragged me all over the place, ignoring me. Good signs so far. If he holds down water today, we may be over the hump. If he vomits his water-- we are going in. 

Yikes, he did vomit his water. He is thirsty, but it comes up later. Today, he holds his water in longer than he did yesterday, but not holding down water is dangerous. 

Ulrich, my DH, is trying to get a taxi in the snow.. in the mountains..in an isolated area... to try to get the 1 village taxi to take us in to another town in the other side of the mountains in this snow. We are on welfare. I am so scared. If this is ANYTHING major, I have to say goodbye to my boy. No, no credit cards here, this is Germany, land of "you do NOT get to replace your dogs hips here unless you pay UP FRONT." Yes, they have per health insurance here-- but it is expensive. We are on welfare. Crap, I said that. Sorry. I am scared for Grimm. 

Sorry if this makes no sense-- i am going out to walk Grimm, Ulrich is ringing a taxi. Praying taxi say yes. I'm so scared and feeling helpless right now. Yikes, our taxi is busy this afternoon driving for the local lung clinic. Ulrich is trying every taxi we can find in more distant villages. 

Pray for Grimm, please-- and for me and Ulrich. *We love our turbo-charged, happy, headstrong, loving boy so very much.*


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

sorry i made no sense. Grimm cannot even hold water down. we are trying hard to find a taxi. we have a big tierklinik that can do x rays and ultrasound and all so we trying to go there. All the taxis i now hear are busy in the snow on the mountain. We are trying a taxi from a far away village. Please pray fpor my boy. i am worried for him.







i keep crying my eye meds out.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thinking of you and saying a prayer for Grimm. Scary how easily these guys get themselves into trouble.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had this happen to one of my fosters. He ate a rubber toy and got an obstruction. It took him 4 days to pass it. They were keeping him hydrated and gave him some meds that helped bowel movement.

Please keep us posted about Grimm.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

My prayers go for him..get well soon Grim


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll pray for him. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I am picturing a big ol' sloppy tongue in a dark furry body on huge clodhopping paws rollicking around as usual, healthy as ever! If we believe it, it will be so. I'll be thinking of the Grimmeister.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Patti- I don't know if this is even a possibility (in so many ways) but IMOM is open for life threatening (and let's hope that Grim has something simple) emergencies. 

Will be thinking, hoping, praying and worrying about you all. 

http://www.imom.org you will see a friendly face you know on their home page
http://www.imom.org/fa financial aid
http://www.imom.org/community is the forum

Please take care. 

Oh! Not sure if Orthodogs has funds now but they assist service dogs regardless of issue I believe. http://www.oslf.org I think.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">









Prayers for you and Grimm.







</span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Healing prayers for Grimm. And anti-stress prayers for you and Ulrich.


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Grimmy-boy!!!!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

crossing my fingers for Grimm and sending many good thoughts your way, hoping he's feeling better.









Kris


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

It is so scary when our furbabies are not themselves. My heart is aching for you and your wildchild. hoping that you can get the taxi soon to get you to help and peace of mind for Grimm..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Prayers and Positive Thoughts.. hope Grimm is feeling better real soon.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you...


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Oh definite prayers for you, him, taxis, wisdom for the vet, etc., etc., etc., poor grimm! its heartbreaking!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no! I so hope your Grimm is going to be ok! I know this has to be heartbreaking for you guys, I can't even imagine the fear your going through...I do hope a taxi gets your way soon! I will be hoping and praying for you guys!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Hugs Patti. I wish I could help but we live so far away. Otherwise I would load the kids up and come get you.

We will pray for Grimm to get better.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts travelling from Chile to Germany this same moment, they should be arriving...




Now!









I hope there is nothing to worry about, when we have healthy dogs we tend to freak out when they are sick because for them they look happy, happy or baaaad, with nothing in between, but hopefully its only a very upset tummy. In September I had an enteritis and I was unable to hold even water, doctors had to inject me something and gave me ABs, so it is still possible that its not a blockage, something that can be rid off with fluids and medicine and not necessarilly surgery.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Patti, keep us updated. Good thoughts here.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I can't believe how HARD I am crying right now. Breathing hurts. Just living hurts. 

We found a taxi a few towns away to come through the heavy snow. (yes, Grimm's favorite weather) Grimm was very subdued for the ride, no singing "MY taxi ride, MY taxi ride!!!!" He barked once at the black Lab roaming at vets, and at the blue and gold maccaw.
The vet was kind and gentle, did not ask to muzzle, just asked if Grimm was friendly being handled. Grimm did not even kiss the helper girls or the doc. Normally, he takes that opportunity to scour people's corneas with his tongue and give wet willies with his tongue in people's ears. "Friendly" usually doesn't even come close to describing Mr. Social.

They took blood, and it was really thick. He had a high hematocrit, the doc said he was super dehydrated. That I suspected. I mentioned how little he was peeing, but knew he wasnt drinking much water, too. Or, he drinks, but it comes up. 

Then they did an x-ray while Ulrich (my DH) petted and held and talked to him. The tummy x-ray looked OK, so they gave him a contrast medium. It smelled like apple strudel. (I know, cos he kissed me after I held him for the contrast medium to be squirted/foamed into his mouth) The contrast medium takes 6 - 7 hours for them to follow it with different x-rays. 

The doc says he suspects/hopes it is just a very bad enteritis. (they gave him an antibiotic shot, he was a good boy for that too) BUT that the contrast medium will show if it is instead a bowel obstruction. If it is, and surgery would be required, I must say goodbye to my special wonderful fireball of a boy. I checked out IMOM. Yes, this is life threatening by the IMOM definition, and the vet clinic does accept MC and possibly Paypal. But, not only am I overseas, but the list for who qualifies has " 

Strong-minded and loving. A kiss for every stranger. His "Mini-Me," his pink piggy toy, awaits the return of The Oinking Overlord. The snow is getting heavier-- his weather. We were supposed to go look for wild boar tracks today, and deer, and tonight he would get his usual massage/grooming. Instead he is getting fluids and has a cone on so he won't chew at the infusion site... and we wait on those films to tell us if he can come home and be loved or if I must say goodbye.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

So sorry your boy is sick. I am praying for all of you. Its just as hard on you as it is for him. Please keep us updated


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, Patti, I'm SO sorry.







I hope he does OK.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Patti, my thoughts are with you. Hang in there!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh Patti, I am so sorry, what is going on! This sounds like Bixler last week, and now my moms dog is in the ER for the same symptoms. Is the contrast like a barium type thing?? I so hope that his belly is just upset and he does not require surgery. 

Did you ask the vet about making payments??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh no Patti! All fingers and paws crossed for Grimmi. When you said pine needles, I thought OMG, that happened to Rex, he had a blockage becuase he ate them. It didn't require surgery, just a vet with a strong stomach and a big rubber glove. Hugs to you and Grimmi.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Does IMOM not do overseas? I can check if you'd like.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending Super-Duper positive energy Grimmi's way and for you and Ulrich.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thinking of you and your family, sending healing thoughts your way!!! Hang in there.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How much does the surgery cost? I will donate towards Grimm's surgery.
I rescue dogs I have never seen or met and Grimm is almost family.

Hang in there...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this!!! Hoping, hoping, hoping, wishing, wishing, wishing for a good, great, happy outcome of it all!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDHow much does the surgery cost? I will donate towards Grimm's surgery.
> I rescue dogs I have never seen or met and Grimm is almost family.
> 
> Hang in there...


Poor Grimm, I hope he is okay! I would also be willing to donate towards surgery if it's needed.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sure, Patti, SURE, that we will have a happy ending. Either Grimm doesn't need surgery or something will happen to save the day.

Someday, with more time I'll tell you the story of when my house burnt and my mother was unemployed and with a recent surgery... believe me, is a beautiful one.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Patti, we are all thinking of you. Please keep us posted and keep positive thoughts running through your head for Grimmy!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Pine needles are toxic. </span>


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Patti, I'm so sorry. My prayers go out to you and Grimm. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Sending healing thoughts your way.I can only imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you all so very much. EXTRA _heartfelt thanks _ for the kindhearted offer to RebelGSD







and MayzieGSD







Jean, Grimmi is not neutered, and IMOM requires that I see.







I am so anxious right now. I want to call BEFORE we are supposed to call-- but then the contrast study will not be done yet.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Did you tell the vet he ingested pine needles??? </span>


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Patti, Please let me know if there is anything I can do on this end to help Grimm. I'm sending healing prayers your way


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Patti, I hope you get good news.

You are all in our thoughts.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jazzstorm, thanks for thinking for me... but yes the vet did not seem cioncerned about pine needles-- and we do live in a forest in the mountains. the vets is also located there... so if there were a worry re pine needles of this particular type, he would have been more worried.

Thank you Chuck (((Hugs)))


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yikes Patti! Sending lots of healing thoughts to Grimm and sympathy to you!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

So sorry to hear about Grimm- when was his last bowel movement???

Hoping for good news.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Pattie,

Me as well. 

Let me know what you need (anything).


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Patti,
Look if there's a Tiertafel around you, or contact the Tiertafel Germany: Tiertafel - they provide help for needy people with pet expenses.
Maybe you can also contact your local shelter, rescue orgs for advice and help.
All the best


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This is just terrible. I'll be thinking of him and awaiting news. 

Patti, didn't 
Grimm have a serious bacterial infection quite awhile ago? Quite awhile before you moved to Germany? Am I thinking wrong?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hugs and good wishes being sent your way!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Saying a little prayer for Grimm today.








Hope he is doing better.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way Patti and Grimm


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Any word, Patti? I know you can't ask for it but I remember reading your vet might take Paypal. I'd be willing to help, I'm sure a lot of us would. 

More hugs for you and Grimm.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAny word, Patti? I know you can't ask for it but I remember reading your vet might take Paypal. I'd be willing to help, I'm sure a lot of us would.
> 
> More hugs for you and Grimm.


+1


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Add another person to that list.

Fingers and toes crossed for Grimmi.

~Kristin


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

> Quote: I know you can't ask for it but I remember reading your vet might take Paypal. I'd be willing to help, I'm sure a lot of us would.


count me in too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm willing to help Grimm. We all love him so much, Patti! I bet he ate something bad. This happened to my neighbor's dog a few years ago when they were camping in the middle of nowhere and he did pull through. I hope this is just something that needs time to clear his system. Is he home with you or still at the vet's? 

I will be send my strongest healing thoughts out to Grimmi-Bear today. And a big hug going out to you and Ulrich.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, just read through all this!







Hoping for good news about Grimm soon!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

When you read about a family like this in danger-everything else seems insignificant.

I truly hope for the best for the three of you.

MJ


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'm so sorry ..... please let us know what is happening - and let your vet know that there would be help coming financially for Grimms expenses if he needs surgery! 

Lee


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAny word, Patti? I know you can't ask for it but I remember reading your vet might take Paypal. I'd be willing to help, I'm sure a lot of us would.
> 
> More hugs for you and Grimm.


While I lurk more than I post...you can count me in too.

We are sending good thoughts and our prayers for you and Grimm!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Ruth, Jack, Chuck-- everyone who is being _so caring and kindhearted _for Grimm. I just don't have enough words to accurately *thank you *for being so caring and good to Grimmi and me.










Update: Grimm's contrast study shows NO bowel blockage!!







They must have hauled his 90+ lbs of sable JumboBum beefitude up onto that teeny radiology table about 4 times to get the whole series in the contrast study. No blockage thank God!! 

The other possibilities will be discussed tomorrow, but a strong likelyhood is a type of bacterial enteritis. Most likely causes are: Eating bunny/boar/deer/weasel poop before Mama could stop him the day before yesterday, and snow-eating enteritis (which the vet said he is seeing alot as we are having our first big snowstorms of the season). Grimm's raw food is insanely FRESH-- the beef is slaughtered Weds evening, and we buy it Thurs morning early. Really, there are lots of sheep, bunny, boar, deer crap here that he sniffs and nibbles before I can catch him. I will keep him closer to me on walks! AND work on my "Leave It!" The vet will prolly suggest other possibilities for the enteritis tomorrow, and hopefully... please God... send him home with us. 

Tonight I am going out in the snow, as if Grimm were taking me for our usual late night Walk-Drag-Bonk-Ow.







I love my Category 7, hurricane force, Mach 5, firing-on-all-thrusters, thunder-bunz, super-enthusiastic "Czech Baby Beefcake" LapCrusher Extraordinaire. 

Thank you all SO MUCH for wanting to help Grimm and me. Thank you for following this thread and sending good vibes. I don't yet know the ultimate diagnosis and treatment plan, nor how he is feeling. I will know more tomorrow morning when we ring the vets. Hopefully, we can bring home The Doofinator tomorrow!
















to EVERYONE who has given of your hearts in hope, in sending good energy, in prayer and kind thoughts!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am SOOOO happy it isnt a blockage. Here is hoping some meds are all it takes to make the Doofinator feel SOOOOO much better!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Whew!! VERY glad to hear it wasn't something more serious!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

"Oohhh my Gwimmie-bobbins lubs, I be fwettin' 'an sweatin' ober here, so worried I am fer yer health. I am so gwad yer insides ain't a clogged drain. I reckon that be quite horrid, like dat toime me hooman's hair backed up the system in the tub. 

"You must stop feestin' on dem furr brownies, me widdle poppet. Dey cuddin' be dat gudder fer yer wee diijession. Wissen tae yer hooman and drop dose stinkfinds like dey are yesterday's fashion.

"Hopefully you get tae go hame tamarrae. Wed us noe what kinda gremlins yous gots in dat tummy of yers, ya? I do hope yer colly-wobbles go away soon. I lub you so, 'un I hate seeing yous so sick.

"Ib I cud, I be rite over in a minute, and sponging yer forehead, 'un holdin' yer beefy paw in mine, and lickin' yer bahooki. I will even let you sniff mine tae make you feel bedder, and wed you sqeak me talkin' chook.

Much lubs and slobber tae yous, me twuuuu lubber-lubs!

Your widdle bear, Janka-****** bunsapie"


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, it's in Grimm's nature to bring out the dramatics of ever aspect of Life









He is such a good strong boy, my positive energy is still coming, and wishing him the best, along with his worried parents









Off to work, I will be thinking of you all day.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

You can count me in too.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just saw this.









Whew! Glad he is better.









I think Janka said it all. So glad Grimmy, has his Janka!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

THAT IS SUCH GREAT NEWS!!!!! But Patti my offer still stands


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Patti, I am so sorry to hear this. Please keep us updated!! heeling thoughts and prayers for you and Grimm!!!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I am glad that the news from the vet is good. Now to get him home.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Great news about Grimm, I was thinking of you guys all day!
Sening some more positive vibes to Bavaria...


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow. Hope the end result is nothing more than no more bunny poop for him. 

Wishing you and Grimm the best.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yea no blockage that is great news. Since the Vet's over there are seeing a fair amount of this I am sure they have a course of treatment that is working for other dogs.

I am sure that Grimmy misses Patti, but he needs to be on the IV right now and getting fluids and I am sure they will start pumping some ABX into him.

Patti, when you see Mr. Grimm, tell him I said enough eating poop, darn dogs why to they think that poop especially from the wild varities is always so yummy. 

Val

<span style="color: #FF6600">AS A MODERATOR NOTE: If Patti needs help financially with the course of treatment, I am sure she will contact all of you who offered to help Via email or PM's to stay within the board rules.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin</span>


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Whew! I was away from the board for awhile this afternoon and was hoping I would come back to good news. I hope he comes home soon!!!!!

Lu


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Chuck,

me too.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

oh, I just logged on from a week off; Patti my prayers are with you and your Grimmy- 

Chaos and Misha send their paw-sa-tive thoughts, too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a huge relief. You must feel like a stack if bricks has just been lifted off your heart. 

Enjoy your walk in the snow and your quiet time. Once your boy gets home, no more quiet time!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you guys (and gals) so much. I will feel better when I finally have him again tomorrow. I am interested to hear what the vet will say, and if Grimm is beginning to feel well enough to want to eat. Again, I so appreciate everyone's supportiveness and well-wishes for Grimmi. This came out of nowhere it seems... scary!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger<span style="color: #FF6600">AS A MODERATOR NOTE: If Patti needs help financially with the course of treatment, I am sure she will contact all of you who offered to help Via email or PM's to stay within the board rules.
> 
> Wisc.Tiger - Admin</span>


Anyone who would like to help Patti out with Grimm's treatment, please send me a PM so we can take the Hugs for Patti and Grimm This Christmas Fund to a private area.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

OMG...I just held my breath while reading all 3 pages of posts just thinking Grimm HAS to be ok, he HAS to be OK....thank GOD its not a blockage...

Patti, I don't post much but I SOOOO enjoy all your love filled posts about your doofinator, your devotion and commitment to this boy, who I know trys you at times, is just awe inspiring. 

Please PM for any help with vet bills, don't want to break any rules


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the compliment, Sinclair, you're right-- I do kinda love da big Doofs.







Thank you for wishing Grimmi well. *Hugs* to you and your fur-buddies! I think the vet will give us meds to take him and discuss diet with me... I am so very much hoping he will be wanting to eat again.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wishes for a speedy recovery and return home.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

didn't I tell you? I knew everythinh was gonna be ok. I'm very happy for you and Grimm.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I came home and jumped on this thread. I am glad no blockage, & hope he is back to his normal self asap. The snow eating enteritis, I am not familiar with this, Kacie was sick a couple of weeks ago, coincided w/ first snow accumulation. Interesting...


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

wow! glad he is ok!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

HOW DID I MISS THIS!!!

I read through the whole thing in fear but it sounds as if Grimm is going to be okay, thank goodness.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Patti and Grimm.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I need the _*whew*_ smilie thingie.

So glad there's no blockage, I hope he's feeling MUCH better very soon.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I need the _*whew*_ smilie thingie.
> 
> So glad there's no blockage, I hope he's feeling MUCH better very soon.


What Barb said! Many thoughts and prayers to you, Grimm and family


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: kelso
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Barb E.I need the _*whew*_ smilie thingie.
> ...


Ditto to what both Barb and Kelso said!

Glad to hear that Grimm is feeling better; good thoughts and prayers are on the way in thanksgiving and for everyone's peace of mind.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm very glad there is no blockage! Silly meef just needs to watch what he eats.







Take care, Grimmi!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG How did I miss this?
I am glad there is no blockage and hope all is well
Jenn I am in you know how to get me!!

Patti big hugs to you and Grimm


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

patti I am sending good vibes Grimm's way and I hope he recovers quickly !! Please keep us updated


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am off to bed, my tummy is in knots until I can see him eating and feeling better tomorrow, I hope. We ring the vet early in the morning for news and info about if we can pick Grimmi up. Does anyone know if he will have a bandage on the IV site and if so, how long that has to stay on? Will he need to wear an elizabethan collar at night when we sleep, until the bandage is gone or the IV spot heals? Thank you to everyone for sending all the positive energy and prayers Grimm's way. It's awful when they're sick.








I'll update after we talk with the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Should be a little shaved spot, no bandage, no E collar. 

Sorry I did not know earlier he had to stay the night, poor guy. I know it is hard to be without them. 

Tommorrow will come fast...with much good news. Get better Grimm!!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie had to get IV fluids about a year ago. She had a shaved spot on her front leg and they wrapped it with a stretchy orange bandage. That didn't stay on long and then she started licking the IV site (I think it was itchy) and wouldn't stop and it started getting raw so I ended up needing an Elizabethan collar.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Patti,
Will anxiously await updates tomorrow. So glad it wasn't a blockage. Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers to your Grimmi doofinator doggie, and lots of hugs to you...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Poor Grimmi. I read this earlier but was unable to reply. I am glad to hear it's not an obstruction and is likely just a case of 'upset tummy.' I hope he's able to come home tomorrow and is his same, happy, goofball self like always.

Will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hope Grimm is feeling much better tomorrow and ready to come home!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh no, isn't it awful how fast this stuff can come on. wishing you and grimm everything good...


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow!, Glad it was not a blockage. It is so scary how quick they can go from being healthy to being deathly ill in such a short time. You absolutley brought tears to my eyes when you mentioned the possibility of saying goodbye. Keep your chin up, kiddo, and I will be saying a prayer for you, Ulrich, and Doofus tonight.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

)Patti )Keeping Grimm, you and Ulrich in my thoughts and prayers. All fingers, toes and paws crossed that he will be back home with you tomorrow.

He is a strong boy and will bounce back from this. So relieved that it is not a blockage.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh, you miss one day and so much happens! Patti, I'm sure your crazy boy will bounce back! Nothing is worse than being dehydrated, he must feel so much better already from having fluids in him. 

Why does snow cause enteritis?

Sending Reiki straight away to the Grimster! I don't see how bunny poop could cause all this? Our kookie kids eat tons of that but it's house bunny poop, not wormy forest bunny poop.

Please give your big boy a hug and try to think positive. Hugs!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Mucho hugs and more hugs to Grimmi.







Don't eat the wascally wabbit poo,









Hope he can come home to his mommy and dada tomorrow.







to you both too. More positive energy winging your way.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is not eating anything at all at the vets. (he may not feel comfortable there. He is normally very piggy, but takes time to eat if boarded) The vet says he is more lively since receiving the IV fluids. He still has diarrhea. Grimm did not vomit today, but, his fluids are IV and he only vomited after drinking. The vet wishes to keep Grimm for the day today for further observation. Ugghh.. I was hoping we could pick him up this morning!







This sounds to me like: Not eating still, still has the runs, etc. Not good. HOPING he doesn't eat just cos it is a new and strange place and he's without his family. My worry is that we get him home and he still is unwell. Hoping the antibiotics do the trick (I don't know what kind he is getting, it is an injection right now-- I'll know more this afternoon when the doc said we could call again). 

I am so worried my body is giving me similar symptoms as Grimm. The afternoon and evening without Grimm being home with me tore me apart more than I thought it would. I just want him home, well, and this terrible worry behind us.

Ulrich rings the vet late afternoon our time, and if the news is okay, we will pick him up then. If the news is not okay, I don't know. I am praying this was a quick enteritis and is soon over with the antibiotics. I will update as soon as I know. Thank you for all the well-wishes for The Doofinator. You guys and gals are all so very kind to keep him in your prayers!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I was hoping when I returned that I would read that you were able to get Grimm. I know in your heart, being at the vet is the best thing for Grimm but it's also the hardest thing not to have him there with you...

Take care of yourself Patti...Grimm is going to get suspicious if you aren't feeling well when he gets home. He'll think you've gotten into his stash of wild animal poo he's been hiding for a special occasion.

Phoenix and I are sending as many positive thoughts as we can and we included all of you in our prayers last night.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Diana-- and Pheonix!







I will try to take care of myself. Wish I wasn't so on edge right now without him, worrying for his health. Boy, these dogs go straight for our hearts, don't they?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, I am sad to hear that Grimm can't come home this morning, BUT he needs to be feeling well enough that you guys can handle the health problem at home, so I think the Vet is doing right by Grimm. I wouldn't worry about him not eating, what I am worried about is the throwing up after drinking water. Maybe they let him drink too much too fast, I don't know. But until they can get that under control Grimm needs to stay at the Vet. Even a big boy like Grimm can get dehydrated.

Sending healing vibs out to Mr. Grimm.

Patti, he will be OK, just let the Vet do there thing. I know you can't help but to worry but bring him home too soon would not be good either.

Val


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Keeping Grimm and you and Ullrich in my thoughts


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Has the vet check him for Lepto?

http://www.labbies.com/lepto.htm


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoping for good news this afternoon


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

It's 10:30 on the east coast so it must be 4:30 in Deutschland. Isn't that afternoon? I hope that Grimmi is safe and sound at home-but if he can't keep water down after drinking-he may still need fluids IV. 

So-Patti take deep breaths, you be well and let us know what is going on.

MJ


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Patti I know you are so worried about Grimm but I am going to give back the same advice you gave me when DH had his heart attack. You have to take care of you also. If you get sick who is gonna take care of your sweet boy when you get him home? I know it is oh so hard to not be with him watching over him every second, but it sounds like you have a great vet and you have to trust that she will get him better and keep him safe for you till he comes home. He needs you and Ulrich to stay healthy so you can take care of him.

{{{Patti}}} I know this is so hard keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. Rocky is still keeping his paws crossed for Grimm as well.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just checking in. I was hoping to read he was home.









Hang in there Patti. This is all gonna work out, I just know it. 

He will be home soon.









My furkids do not eat away from home either. At the park the some times will not drink.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Maybe a dumb question but do they HAVE Lepto (the disease) over in Germany??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Patti, I am sorry that Grimm wasn't able to come home this AM but he needs his rest and recovery before he comes home to care for his humans!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Taking my quick break for lunch to check for an update.

Patti, let Grimm know that Phoenix will dedicate his zoomies around the house tonight to him. I'd love to send Grimm some of my Super Zoomer's energy to help speed his recovery. (and slow down the wear on my carpet)


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Patti Hang in there it won't be long before he is home snuggled up with you and Ulrich.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm starting to get worried........ Patti hasn't been on in awhile.

Praying everything is good.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If she went to pick up Grimm it could take a while. Hopefully he's doing better.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Just checking for good news - Grimmi get better for your mom!

Chaos and Misha sends hugs and kisses to you Patti


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I was just checking in.I see in the "who's online" Patti is on.But maybe she has left her computer on or we will hear from her soon.
Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just checking in too.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Grimm's at home Yea!!!! Anyway I will let Patti fill all of you in, but just want to take out the suspence


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I got a PM from her about half hour ago. Yay, Grimmi's home



> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> Grimm is exhausted and still not well yet. But, he is home at least. We will see how he goes in the next day or so. Praying that he rebounds. He is drinking and the vet says he ate a lil too, but he has still got major diarrhea and is very weak and exhausted. I love him so very, very much. It hurts to see him so weak.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Heyyyy, thread-spoilers!







Yes, ThunderBunz is home! Back in 15 mins for a report.. prom
ise!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Great news!!


----------



## tspiker03 (Sep 15, 2008)

Grimm, its Levi here. My sister and I are sorry that your sick, but glad that you are home! We both hope you feel better so you can take Janka off our hands. Seriously, you need to get better because who will take care of your human? We know that our mom and dad would be utterly useless without us, after all who would take them to the mountains or the beach? Get well soon cause Patti needs you.

regards,

Levi


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Levi's wise words









Grimm is home but very weak. He still has the runs. He drinks, and ate an "anti-squirt cookie".. the vet gives flat biscuits with meds for helping the runs. He can hold down the water he drinks now, and his anti-squirts snack, too. He is whine-y, wobbly, but VERY KISSY. 

When DH Ulrich and I went to pick him up at the vets, we tried to warn them that Grimm gets over-enthusiastic to meet other dogs, and they might wanna move the pretty black Lab in the hallway. They informed us that "They've had several trysts already." Just as I turned around, they brought Grimmi out-- I'd forgotten how HUGE a dog he is-- even with his ears submissively pinned back! He kept franticly trying to kiss and snuggle us both, carroling loudly "Yuuuuuuuu!! Yarrroooooooo!" ("My Mami und Papi are heeeere!!") He kept making his body into a wagging letter U, ears totally flat back, tongue rapidfire kissing. 

After passing Emmy the black Lab a few times, he zoomed over to plant a wet one on her.. kissing her so vogorously, her ear flapped! (Scandal!) She barked a reprimand, then stalked off in a female miffed huff. ( Grimm barked once after her, trying to get the last word in)

The vet thinks it was enteritis. We have no antibiotics to take home, though.







Vets and human docs here very rarely give antibiotics-- even when pets and people have infections! He did get one or two antibiotics injections while at the clinic, though. We are to keep his diet easy. (he eats basicly just beef and fresh chicken... tomorrow I will make it just a lil beef and some chix wings with a blob of yogurt for good gut flora, but no other supplements yet) We have the anti-squirts cookies for 2 days to try to help settle the diarrhea. 

Grimm and I sat down with his yellow hedgehog to play. He loved that. Very, very subdued, he did play with it. His kissy nature, playful tendencies, and sense of humor are back... albeit very low key right now.

I am so relieved that he is home. The vet had no idea why he got enteritis-- may be from eating snow, some kinda wild critter poop, anything at all. I am so scared he will not eat tomorrow, worried he will not be okay without a course of antibiotics. I guess I will just have to see how he does. He is really exhausted now.

Thank you all for the input, ideas, and most of all.. thank you for the compassion. When they are sick, it hurts us who love them so much. I am so grateful for all the kind words for Grimmi!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Grimm is home yippee!!
Brady and I are doing a happy dance









Can you give him pepto when the cookie's run out?
you need anything you let us know


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Great news! Glad your Grimmi is home ~


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so happy to hear Grimm is home. I'm sure his vigor will pick back up shortly. If not, I can have Risa ship some of hers to him. She's got plenty to spare.









We'll still be thinking of you all and hoping for the best.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very glad to hear that Grimm is home and back to a subdued version of his former self. Just to make YOU feel better, I have successfully treated some very sick dogs without abx. I myself have made it for 33 years now w/out abx and I've gotten some bad infections and intestinal things along the way. Can you get your hands on any herbs? Slippery elm powder works wonders for diarrhea. Activated charcoal will leach any toxins out of his gut. And you should be able to pick up a homeopathic remedy around there (since Germany has one of the best homeopathic companies) for diarrhea. 

Keep those updates coming! Rafi was very worried about his friend!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Patti, I'm so sorry that your Grimmi is sick but happy that he's in his loving home again. I'm with German doctors here and believe that antibiotics are needed only in extreme cases. Also I would listen to Ruth advice. I followed her advice with Yana and I found some Arnica cream and applied to Yana's incision and it worked WONDERS! The swelling went down overnight, I couldn't believe my eyes. Hope for Grimm speedy recovery!!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Good to hear, Grimm is home!

I wouldn't give him any bones and only put him on the cooked potatoe diet with very small amounts of meat until the diarrhea improves.
Hope he gets better quickly!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the good news, Patti. I hope you all get some rest tonight.

MJ


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti I am glad to hear that Grimm is home. If he doesn't want to eat make up some broth with either the beef or chicken. Not the most nutrients but it helps and is easy on the gut. You might also want to cook and grind his food up for a while. It is possible that the raw may not agree with him right now.

Val


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so glad for you that your boy is home!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm so glad Grimmi is home. Hugs to him and you. Nice to see you getting your sense of humor back!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad to hear the Grimmster is back home. He will improve with your good care!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie was sick(only diarrhea/temp-no vomit) a couple of weeks ago and it is so scary when they can't tell you where it hurts! I just started her back on RAW after two weeks of bland and slowly re-intro'd the raw chix w/bone. She is back to normal finally.
I'm glad Grimm is home and second Ruths advise on the homeo route.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad Grimmy is home and feeling a bit better. Completely agree with Maedchen's advice. No bones for a while. They're abrasive and his GI (Grimm's Innards) tract needs some rest.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so glad to hear Grimm is home where he belongs.








Hugs to you from Lisa and Lucina


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

This is our good Grimm!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Yay for Grimmie to be home! Now please get better as soon as possible!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sweet potatoes! Can you get those? I would make a stew for Grimm with some chicken and/or beef and sweet potatoes and regular potatoes and some veggies. Cabbage and kale are especially good for the colon. Carrots are good too. Winter squash is ok too but go heavier on the potatoes and sweet potatoes. Shred or grate everything, if possible. And don't use too much cabbage--just a little!









Here is a guide to homeopathic remedies and diarrhea: http://www.helium.com/items/1183209-natural-medicines-for-diarrhea

Chamomile is also soothing to the digestive track.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Up at 4 am to take Grimm out for diarrhea. I am not sure what to feed him. I do not have an oven or stove here yet. I have a temporary little hotplate in my new "kitchen." German kitchens comes with only a pipe sticking out of the wall-- no sink, no counters, no stove, no cupboards, etc. (Yes, we are eating cold sandwiches here for now)

Here are my choices for feeding Grimm:

Beneful (yes, you read that right... ugh) 
OR
Raw ground beef head meat(not high in fat), with chicken wings or legs
OR
I could get a small amount, enough for a few days, of raw chicken to replace the head meat, and feed with the wings or chix legs
OR 
I can cook white or brown rice and TRY to boil some of the chicken. 

To be honest, as much as I totally understand caution with the bones, I have a bad feeling about right now about trying to change ANYTHING in his diet. (the vet fed him some kinda kibble today, I bet some Hills something-or-other) I totally get finding something mild to absorb the fluid. I am just very very anxious about a sudden switch to cooked chicken and rice or cooked chicken and potatoes. I have the feeling it may not be a good idea.

All ideas welcomed... except the ones that involve kitchen appliances that i don't have yet.







Still undecided on the cooked chicken and rice. Should the rice have lots of water or be kinda more dry when done cooking, which way would be better, IF I dared to make a switch on him suddenly like that?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

the chew tablet anti-squirt cookies are only herbal stuff i think with these other ingredients. 

Propectine and Bentonit- montmorillonit, Oligosaccharide, Kieselgur, Eisensulfat, Calciumpropionat, Sorbinsäure

The runs are pretty bad, I think he needs an Immodium. (he has done well on that before)


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so glad Grimm is back home. Hope he finishes recovering quickly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have no idea, but whatever you choose, I would just do tiny little meals, miniscule laughable amounts of food for a big fella like him. I think if you do that you will be able to monitor whatever it is you do more easily and see what he tolerates or not. 

This is when that E/N or whatever it's called, in the can, comes in handy. It's bland in a can when you don't have time or energy to cook, or have other issues like a German kitchen!

With the rice, double cook it so it's a mush. A gushy mush of waterlogged gooey rice. 

But tiny meals might help more than what they are? 

Kramer however suggests pizza.









XOXO to Grimm, wish it were in person! 

Do they use Tylan powder in Germany? That's an abx. I am a fan.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, here's what I would do (and I have done this in when stuck in the middle of nowhere with Chama having to go out every 10 minutes with diarrhea from eating something that had been dead for weeks). 

Do you have a crock pot type thing to cook in? That you can plug in?

Make a stew with rice and chicken and whatever other veggies you can get that I listed above. You want to give him broth first and then broth with small amounts of solids and then gradually increase the solids. His system needs to take it very easy right now so like Jean says you want multiple small meals. Liquid first is best but liquid with nutrients is better.

In the morning go to the pharmacy and see if they have activated charcoal (I bet they will). That will stop him up.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tylan is forbidden except for swine and possibly poultry.







Why does waterlogged white rice help, anyway? I always wondered why gloopy rice, not dry-but-cooked rice, would be helpful when it is already waterlogged? Inquiring minds!









I can do teeny meals of whatever. I don't keep Grimm "trendy-working/sportdog thin." While I know many sportdog folks want to see the last 3 ribs and the spine, Grimm's last rib can be seen and felt, but he's a normal weight, not at all fat, but has some cover.









Maybe boiled chix for 3 days with boiled rice? Then start the raw as if he is new to raw again? Or, keep him on his normal raw that he and his body is used to.. but only give teeny tiny meals, with VERY little bone ( a chix wing or two)? (the tips of the wings have been snipped off for safety here)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ruth, no crockpot.







Man, that would be good to have right now! But I may do the chix and rice for a few days.. not sure yet. The raw is defrosting now... Might try that. Might try chix and rice cooked. Might try to get my butt back to BED cos its 5 am and been out with Grimm, my pyjamas are crammed under my jeans! LOL


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi, Patti. Just reading this thread now ... what a scare! Glad to hear that Grimm will be okay. Just want to second the advice for including sweet potatoes in Grimm's raw diet. My vet recommended it to me for Gracie - said it is soothing to the tummy. Worked great! Another thought, when I started Gracie back on raw after her colitis, I switched to turkey necks for awhile for the raw meaty bones. They seemed easier for her to digest. Best of luck to you and Grimm!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

no sweet potatoes in Germany, only those in a glass jar with vinegar.









Thank you all for the suggestions. i will re-read everything, even Kramer's pizza advice, as soon as i wake up.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I would either fast, or give bland diet (rice and boiled chicken), I wouldn't do raw until system is better.

I know I am not an expert, but that has worked for Jasper (both of which I mentioned).

Good luck Patti.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

What about boiled white potato's. Our vet had us do that one time for very loose stools on a litter of pups a while back and it tighten them up pretty quick


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this but I am glad Grimm is home.

I echo what others have said... boil the rice until it's a mush, along with ground turkey or chicken. That's what I do when my dogs get the squirts and it firms them right up.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Again, I've done this before. Both Massie and Basu suffered from chronic diarrhea (before I figured out their food allergies) and Chama suffered from a love of eating dead things. I learned about this treatment from Dr Pitcairn's book. Grimm's system is still in distress. He needs something bland right now. Returning to his normal food regimen while he still has diarrhea does not give his system an opportunity to rest and to recover. I really think that the raw, and especially the bones, is going to be too tough on his system right now. 

If you can find potatoes and even one of the veggies I mentioned above then combine that with rice and chicken. 

The reason that you want mush right now is that initially you want to use a liquidy diet until he can handle solids. It is easier to digest liquid and the liquid from cooking this stuff will have nutrients in it and ideally it will even be a bit thick.

The reason you want double the amount of water normally is that dogs have harder time digesting grains than we do so when you add extra water and cook them extra long it is easier for their digestive system to break down.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You can do something like rice and peas or with green beans (I think peas are higher in protein). Many many small frequent meals.I used rice and peas after my girl had bouts of pancreatits, when I was still feeding rice. 

You're in Germany - there must be potatoes galore there - some boiled potatoes, as long as he has had them before and they are tolerated. 

If he handles the rice and peas for a day or so, slowly add a bit of cooked meat. 

Sauerkraut might help. My little dog loves it and she does well with it. 

You might have to pretend your GSD is a swine...if he doesn't get better, he is going to need treatment.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Actually Tylan here is also for swine and poultry. But they do use it for dogs with GI issues: http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...4E3F5E69826B339 

But again, that's a vet type decision. 

Bland, bland, bland, almost already digested (mooshy rice) foods in a couple of tablespoons at a time. But definitely need the liquids too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I seem to remember Patti trying to get Tylan powder back when she thought Grimm had SIBO and her dad tried to send it to her and it got turned back at the border. So I don't think that's an option.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Patti, when Camper has had his bouts of GI distress, he has lived on boiled chicken or turkey for weeks at a time. He can't even eat rice or potatoes, so I just boil meat; drain about 2/3s of the water, toss in some veggies (pumpkin, a few green beans and carrots, chopped tiny, a pinch of greens) and boil all of that forever. Then he gets the whole soupy thing. 

I cook all of this on stovetop, so your hotplate will be just fine. Heck, all I ever use is that one burner of my stove, so you and I have the same set-up, basically.









I don't feed raw until/unless I get reasonably solid poop. Yes, the average dog can handle the bacteria from raw meat just fine. But at times like this, our kids' systems aren't acting "average." The last thing we want to do is overload them with bacteria that they can't get rid of. 

That small intestine is a killer to get into to kill the overgrowth of bacteria (that's why we have to use such a long course of antibiotics to treat SIBO initially). We absolutely want to make sure that we don't let the bacteria build condos and set up shop while Grimm's defenses are down right now. Even if you were in the USA, with our more easily available abx, I'd recommend this to you. But given that you're in the no-man's zone (no-dog's zone?) for abx, it's even more important.

Bland diet. Cooked until you see that Grimm is back to his bouncing normal self and until you're certain his stools are back to (and will remain) bouncing too. 

Grimm will love his homecooked meals. He'll think he's at the Ritz!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What?!?!? How did they know she didn't have pigs or chickens?

Or did they think it was cocaine! They sell it there it sounds like anyway. Heck, you could send it in a Gold Bond container. Jeesh! I could probably mail you yellow cake uranium and they are confiscating antibiotics?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom....Bland diet. Cooked until you see that Grimm is back to his bouncing normal self and until you're certain his stools are back to (and will remain) bouncing too. ...


We really need a bouncing poo smiley -- what do the call a smiley that's not a smile?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

In this case, gross.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Lisa, does that graemlin always wear that hat, or is that his special Christmas Santa hat?









I like dancing poop that's in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

South Park Christmas Song 

Here you go. This starts out with Mr Hankey, The Christmas Poo and goes terribly wrong as everyone joins in with their own holiday season songs.

Mr Hankey The Christmas Poo 

And this one is just about Mr Hankey, The Christmas Poo


(disclaimer: if South Park offends you, dont click on the links)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

thank you all. Going shopping for chicken and rice today. News in a bit.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Was working late last night, so I'm just seeing now that Grimm is home!

Woohoo!!!

Phoenix dedicated extra zoomies last night to Grimm...or it could have been lack of exercise since I didn't get home in time to get him a really good workout. Eitherway, we are thrilled to hear Grimm is home with you and Ulrich!

Sending you our solid poo thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

((((Hugs))) Diana, you are an angel.. and Pheonix v d Zoomies, too!!







Thank you so much for thinking of Grimmi.

Update: I am just back from the grocery at the summit of the mountain we live on. I bought chicken breast filets and white parboiled rice. Ulrich is cooking them together with water in a.... big bot that makes high pressure and goes "fshhhh" and cooks it faster at a higher temp and pressure. Anybody know what kind of pot I am talking about? I don't. I've never seen a hissing pot before.

Grimm clearly has an appetite. I just noshed on a tangerine. Tangerines are his arch-enemies. He HATES them. But, he kept trying anything and everything to get me to give over a segment of the dreaded orange fruit to him. Nope. 
He did the sit and give focus. Nope.
He did the head tilt and paw lift. Nope.
He tried the OTHER paw lifted. Nope.
He whined. Nope.
He began kissing the inside of my wrist. Nope.
He kissed under my chin, head cocked, velvetty eyebrows stacked. Nope.
He sang. Nope.
He harrumphed. Nope.
The chicken and rice will be ready soon enough!

Can I add a teaspoion of plain unflavored lowfat yogurt for his happy intestinal flora once a day?

Simple chicken and rice. He will be on "The Boring Diet." Like my sister and I said of my Dad's fave radio station, "Aaaaaaall boring, aaaaalll the time."


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Patti....I'm so happy to hear that Grim is home!! Hope he feels 100% soon.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

(((Hugs)))) back to you too Patti. And a big sloppy kiss from Phoenix to Grimm (he's very secure in his maculinity...







) I'm sure Grimm will be back up and doing his own zoomies soon. Until then, I am MOOOOOORE than willing to send you some of Phoenix's. (he did five laps around the outside of the house last night)

So Ulrich was using the pressure cooker? My mom uses her's all the time and when we visit, it totally fasinates Phoenix...

I'll be working in Syracuse today, so I won't get a chance to see how Grimm's first boiled chicken rice meals goes...but hope he enjoys and it sits well with him.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">OOOOH it's the Christmas Poo!







Quite funny and alittle disturbing.

One reason I can think of, as to why you want the rice mushy, is if he has to throw up. Dry rice is very difficult to throw up...yup learned that from a show on anorexia. </span>


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

> Quote: One reason I can think of, as to why you want the rice mushy, is if he has to throw up. Dry rice is very difficult to throw up


Wow never knew that


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Patti I am so glad Grimm is back home with you and Ulrich. I know you already feel m uch better and I am sure he does as well. If he is trying to get your orange I would say he is feeling soo much better.

I dont know alot about intestional problems but I am wondering if you can get pumpkin and if you can would it work?

Hugs to you Ulrich and Grimm. Still keeping fingers, toes and paws crossed for Grimm to be back to normal soon!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad he's showing some appetite!!









Don't forget, small small small small meals!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

How did you live WITHOUT a pressure cooker??? You should have spent many, many hours in the kitchen cooking things that could be ready in 20 minutes.

There are good reasons to control ABs. They should never be used without a vet prescription and I think is perfectly normal to not to let them be imported as by private individuals.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

No pumpkin here like in USA. 

Yes Barb, teeny meals! He got his first chix and rice today. OINKED it right up!!

Grimm is crying out every once in a while, has since we got him from the vet's. I cannot isolate if it is is shoulder, neck, back, or left foreleg that seems to cause him to sometimes yelp. I will go over him carefully tonight during his usual nightly brushing & massage session. I think with just 2 tiny helper girls at the vets, and a radiology table that was skinny, slippery, and HIGH up... that they dropped him. I have NO proof. He was fine before regarding movement. He was x-rayed at least 4 times with the barium swallow GI series, so the girls had to wrestle Mr Gargantuan Enthusiastic Wiggles at least 4 times. He gets enthusiastic and is EXTREMELY POWERFUL... oh yeah, and a behemoth at over 90 lbs of powerful squiggly, squirmin' luuuuuv. When we rang the vet to ask about why Grimm is in pain and yelping, he said he doesn't know. Then instead of saying "bring him in for an exam and x-ray if you like," he said "If he isn't better in a few days, I will send you some pain meds." Suspicious. I will watch him for the next few days, and keep him quiet. No playtime, just gentle short potty walks.

Sorry to vent... I am worried for my Doofinator. He did eat and keep down his chix and rice meal though... YES!! Thank you for the guidance!

Ruth, I will consider adding the other veggies later, but for a day or two, it is just bland rice and chix.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti hold off on the yogurt for a few days. I know he needs the good flora but right now his digestive system needs things that are easy to digest so it can heal. Ruth and I are on the same page with that.

He might just be whining because his system is upset and he is hungry at the same time. He might not have any other injury.

Think of the digestive system as a train track, usually it has this nice slow freight train that just slowly ambles along. Now someone switched the ultra high speed train on the track. Food goes in and it is just swept away by the high speed train and leaves the intestenal lining all irritated. The more irritated it gets the faster the food train moves through it. So we need to get that slow moving food train back. Tiny amounts of bland food. 

Patti the first experience I had with a dog with a toasted digestive system my Vet taught me the bland food in little tiny amounts. My St.Bernard mix weighed over 150 before his problems when I got him from the Vet he was down to less than 100. I could only feed him 2 tablespoons of food at a time, with at least 2 hours between feedings. I could only increase by 1/2 tablespoon per day for the first week or so. As you can see by the schedule, I didn't get a lot of rest. 

NOTE: also do not feed the bland diet cold out of the refrigerator. Cold food on a sore tummy not good.

Val


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Patti, I don't have pumpkin either and I use grated carrot (cooked)added to the rice to help with the diarrhea, it works great.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay Catu, not a bad idea.I have delicious carrots here i can boil and mush up maybe!

Val, I will hold off on the yogurt with Grimmi.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Patti, what an ordeal you have been going through. I know that you will do everything you can to get Grimm's system functioning properly again. I do not post as much as I once did, but I always love hearing wonderful adventures of the Doofinator. I am so glad that your special boy is on the road to recovery. The road might be slow traveling right now, but progress is progress. Best wishes to you guys and my thoughts and prayers will be sent for you!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Patti, will the Germans stop canned pumpkin at the border? Chimo LOVES his "lumpy pumpkin" (I give him meds and suppliments in canned pumpkin) and we can get some GREAT deals on it now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Poor Grimmi can't have his yum yums. Morgan just wants to come mother hen him with kisses that it will be all right. Can he have chicken broth? When I make bland diet, I put about 1/2 cup of water in the chicken then microwave it to cook it and it comes out with a nice broth.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope Grimm is feeling better soon. I just saw this thread of posts. It looks like you already have received lots of good advice. Juli was sick vommiting her food but held down her water twice but was only sick for a day then all was back to normal. I know how you feel and it seems like you are doing the best for fast recovery. Best wishes to you and Grimm for a quick return to health.

Glenn


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Haven't read through the posts so not sure if this has been posted already or even if it applies in this case but thought it would be helpful to others maybe.

Here is the potato diet for Diarrhea. It's from Dr. Goldstein and should clear up diarrhea fast, within a day. I think I remember reading in his book that you can leave the dog on this for quite a while....

Potato diet for diarrhea:
50% white potatoes
50 % sweet potatoes
slice of turnip, slice of leek

Boil this combination and mix with broiled meat, chicken, turkey or hamburger. 

I did this with broiled lamb for our dog and it looked so good that my husband was upset he didn't get any







Anways, you can omit the leek- it still worked. Leeks are the only food our GSD won't eat and she is usually like a garbage disposal (if she could). You should be able to get sweet potatoes in Germany, I think. We do get them in Austria.

Hope Grimm will be better soon! Best of luck, lots of healing vibes and good wishes to you and Grimm.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Forgot to mention before I switched my dog back to raw after a few days I just did the meat rare (just barely broiled) for 1-2 days for easier transition. Like I said I am not sure it applies as our dog didn't have it that severe and only once but I do know that Dr. Goldstein uses this diet for his bad diarrhea cases. Again, good luck.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Still in my thoughts and prayers. Get better Grimm!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ditto Kelly,

Nothing to add but good thoughts for Grimm.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for your kind words, Kathy and Kelly.








Fee, I am waiting a few days before going back to raw.. I want to see if this helps his tummy settle and get back to normal.

Grimm is still not himself, but he LOVES the chix and rice "soup!" (I flake the chicken into a bowl with a lil water in it, then spoon in a bit of the rice, and that's a "meal." ) He wants to eat, is hungry, and cannot envision WHY his meals are currently so miniscule.







He does enjoy the relative frequency, though.







4X/ day very small meals, instead of two large meals per day.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awww poor Grimmi still not feeling like himself.







I'm sure he'll be back to initiating puppy play sessions in no time.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes!!! Camper says cooked food is the BEST! (he's currently eating cooked meals himself). As long as he's keeping them down, and keeping them IN long enough to absorb nutrients, we're doing great. 

Maybe you can get one of those nifty show on the Cooking Channel? Cooooooking with the Dooooooofinator?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Lori, just say that in a crazy CookieMonster voice, and that'd be about right!







I sure hope that Grimm's buddy Camper is feeling much, much better soon, if his tummy has been bugging him. Sending Hugs Camper's way! Thank you for the advice on the homecooked bland diet. Grimm's verdict: OINK!









Yup Jamie, I am hoping that in a few days he gains his health and strength back. How is Miss Ris doing? (wow, gut issues, back issues, ACL issues... we are quite the bunch on this board, aren't we!)

Grimm's anti-squirts cookies from the vet i think have Bentonite, a special kinda bug-grabbing clay? Maybe also slippery elm bark too, and enzymes. He is getting 3 per day. He loves them.. I hope it helps. I never heard of clay to absorb bacteria and germs before, and draw excess water. I'm learning something new every day!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow. I don't usually come into the health section and I didn't see this thread. I'm so sorry Grimm isn't feeling well, Patti. I hope he's back to normal soon!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Patti, those cookies sound great! I mean great for Grimm.









As long as he is keeping food down then you can increase the amount you're giving him. He could be crying from hunger pains for all you know! Once when Basu was on a strict food regime I caught him trying to eat his tennis ball. He was talking to it too, I guess apologizing.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Patti, Zamboni's holistic vet likes the kibble Zamboni was eating (before the shortage) partly because it had Montmorillonite Clay as an ingredient. She thinks highly of the stuff, for whatever that's worth. 

I don't know anything about it, except what I've read on the internet (which is almost entirely posted by companies that sell it, so I don't know how reliable it is). But Zamboni has had GI issues as I tried to switch her to other brands of food. So maybe???


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I agree...maybe he's just hungry. Feed him some more. I hope he is back to normal very soon. I would totally also freak out over anything that happened to Charlie. So I can totally feel your pain and frustration.

Please keep us posted. Give him one of his favorite treats once in a while, spoil him. Some extra TLC never hurts!! 

Good luck...he'll do much better back home day by day....you will see...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risi is doing alright for the time being. Poops have been a little soft but that's likely due to stress (as I just started my new job Monday). She runs around like her tail's on fire when I get home even though we go for a 2-mile walk in the morning. I'm just going to have to do my best to work her on the weekend to make up for the lack of activity during the week. Otherwise, she's doing great.









I'm sure she's hoping Grimmi boy is back on his big ol' clodhopper paws soon too. And she'll send some of her spare energy his way to help with the process.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: frenchYeah I agree...maybe he's just hungry. Feed him some more.


If this were my dog I would not feed him some more. He needs SMALL meals. (and by small, my vets always show their hands with their fists almost closed. Like a few tablespoons of food) He's hungry. We understand that and we all feel incredibly bad for him. But his GI tract is healing. Overloading it will not help him. It will only set Grimm back. 

Small, somewhat frequent meals. (Every few hours). Grimm has been home ONE day. It may seem longer to the rest of us. But one day is not enough time to rest his system. In fact, many vets recommend a 24 hour fast to begin with. If this were my dog, I would cuddle with him and tell him that his next meal is in a while. But he needs to wait. He has to keep food down. And keep it IN long enough. Diarrhea is still a concern. 

Hug him, kiss him, tell him that we love him. And sometimes, love means saying I'm sorry, but you can't have what you most want.









Anyhow, that's what I would do.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I haven't increased his food at all.. just some food in a bit of water every few hours, and it isn't much. But, he did have MORE than a 24- hour fast.. 2 days or more.. at the start of this. So, I am not fasting him at all, just giving very small "mini meals."

I brushed him and we "played" gently on the carpet with his yellow hedgehog toy. I will hold to this amount of food over the next few days and see if his stolls get better. 

Lori, Grimm loooooves the cookies with the clay in them. He gets 3 per day, morning noon and before bedtime. They smell like buillion cubes!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You'll have to keep me posted on the clay cookies, Patti. I may have to pick some up for my other two. Maybe when we were little kids eating Play Doh, we were smarter than we realized?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

for you and The Grimmeister! I hope his recovery continues to go well.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I've just had the chance to read through this thread, I'm sorry I didn't get to it sooner! Sending best wishes and thoughts to you and Grimm that the handsome guy is back to normal soon.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

So how is our Grimm today? Is he feeling better?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Patti, Jero wondering how his Lil brother is doing. He's kind of jealous for all the attention Grimm is getting but wishes the Snuggle Butt gets better soon


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG Patti 
I just jumped on line to have a quick peek, that was over an hour ago (dial up) I can't beleive how scared I felt for you, Ulrich and the Grimmeister! 

I shed a few tears as I started to read and my heart was pounding in my throat. Oh dear God, not another good one!

I am so happy and relieved to hear that Grimm is one again home safe in your arms. Although with the size of him I'm sure there's no blood left from him laying on them. lol

I also agree, with others here. Hold him close and don't give in to bigger meals for a few days. 

I know I've mentioned that I look forward to reading your post but this was wayyy too much drama!

Hugs from me and sloppy kisses all around from Lacy, Larka, Palla and Loki.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

((((Sandra))) Thank you for your kind thoughts for my Grimmi. Sending huggers to Palla, Loki, Lacy and Larka!







You are so caring to think of Grimm. I really appreciate it! And you're right, he's a LapCrusher model, fer shur.









So far, he can now keep down both food and water, diarrhea I am not yet sure about today... am hoping things settle for him soon. He is more LIVELY than he was.







Hoping that's a good sign!

Sandy, with all you have going on with Starine right now, I am surprised to read you here! Still sending great thoughts to Star!

Diana-- and to (((Renji))) and his happy bland diet.









Chuck, please give extra smooches to sweetie boy Jero v d Turbo-Butt.







His expressions really remind me of Grimm, even though Jero is darker with a thicker coat, and Grimm more.. uh... doofus-y. Grimmi sends his waggy greetings to his big brother Jero!









My gosh I love this dog.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Patti,

I'm so glad Grimmi is enjoying his home-cooked cuisine minceur. I know that Grimm is stalwart and outgoing and Wolf is shy and retiring-but based on recovery from Wolfy's diarrhea-it takes tiny meals of chicken soupy rice for days until his stool returns to normal. You know your boy-but don't worry if he looks hungry-he's just a large child. You have to let his guts heal.

It's wonderful that he's safe with you again.

Mary Jane


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Patti, sounds like good news! Keep it up, Grimm.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Keep hanging in there Patti. We're doing the Happy Poop Dance over here after several days of small meals of boiled meat and a bit of sweet potato (and Camper reports, near starvation).









You, Grimm and Ulrich will be doing it too. I'm sure of it. Start polishing your dancing shoes!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

How is Grimm coming along today? Hope he's starting to feel better.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was wondering too.....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Any news in Bavaria?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Lively is definitely a good sign. It also indicates he's not starving despite his arguments to the contrary! 

Yep, small, bland, mushy cooked meals would be my choice. And I'll bet he loves 'em. My tribe adores cooked meats, broths & soups whether sick or healthy.

Grimm sounds like he's about the size of my own monster pup! And just as friendly, too. 

I'm sooooo glad he's getting better, albeit slooowly.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Grimmi! 

any updates?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well any progress with Grimm these day or is he still making mush still?


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Patti-Grimmi









Hope everybody's well.

MJ


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm getting worried.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

it's been about 3 days since the last check in, but then he was starting to hold down some food and water. Hope it continued.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

What is the time difference there? It is late night there right? 

Is another day going to go by?? 

Maybe it is internet access and not Grimm. HOPING.....he is better and eating, drinking, and solid poo's (need poo banana)!! 








Need an update!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hoping our Grimmi boy is doing better.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well -- no news is good news I hope. 
I would expect this is an internet access problem, Patti is usually on line fairly often.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I just read this thread today - I sure hope Grimm is feeling better and back to his normal self soon!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No updates for 3 days? NO news is good news, I hope


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I sent Patti some DVD's, I am hoping her and Grimm are watching them
















for Grimm


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Patti, Ulrich & Grimmi are prolly









or they decided to go for a







ride


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Just popped in to see how the Grimmiester was doing but I see everyone else is doing the same. Patti did say it was snowy so maybe they had a bit of trouble with the internet.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Hope all is ok with Patti, Ulrich and Grimm!

Waiting patiently to hear an update on Grimm!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Aaarrghhh!! 3.5 days without internet access nor phone! I am going to switch to another provider if at all possible to get out of this contract. So sorry I couldn't connect!

Update: Grimm's eaten his many TINY blank meals of only boiled chicken, rice, and water. His poops are now totally normal! They have been normal for about 3 days. I have added boiled peas and carrots in SMALL amounts, plus a teaspoon plain yogurt and a very tiny "for people" brewers yeast tab. I am increasing meal size a bit, now, as he is getting THIN.







Still perfect poops.

All advice welcome on how to switch him slowly back onto simple raw. I posted about it in the raw section!









Yes, he scarfed a few quick pellets of deer or bunny poop today in the blink of an eye, before I could stop him. Honestly, no, I don't think the poop was the cause. I think: When Grimm has a HUGE change in his life, his body is more likely towards an enteritis. This happened the last time after we moved to Germany, too, and the time in February after he had to stay in a boarding place while Ulrich had his lung removed. Transitions are not easy on his body-- and that's when I think a germ, a bug, a bacteria is less likely to be fought off successfully. Am I making any sense? My last vet in the last town we lived in thought this, too.

Thank you all so much for the support! Jack, no DVDs yet. Am waiting!







THANK YOU for sending them!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Patti, that all sounds WONDERFUL!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Hi Patti, very glad to hear Grimmi is eating and doing his thing normally! It makes total sense that he gets sick when he has a big change in his life. They're such structure lovers so it has to be stressful to move to a new place, all the stuff in boxes everywhere and his beloved Mom is very busy. I forget where you used to live in MA but being in a rural place with all these new sights and sounds might be overwhelming for him!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Patti, i just seen the post, i have been so wrapped up in everything with duke these last few days i havent even had a chance to read anything else on here!

Im glad Grimm is doing much better! i know what your going through when you dont know whats going on and just only want to help them come home to us! Still sending lots and lots of prayers your way even though hes doing better!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

So glad to hear Grimm's doing better. Stress seems to upset Ris' delicate balance too.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

MomtoDuke-- prayers being sent to Duke for a good recovery! Thanks Jenn and Lisa.







Grimmi appreciates the well-wishes! Jamie, ya know, my system, too, is upset by changes.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Patti! So glad to hear Grimm is feeling better. Is it safe to say he's 'out of the woods?'


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Sandra


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, glad to hear that Mr. wiggle butt Grimm is on the mend. Now this is just me, but I would not transition him to raw just yet. I would keep increasing the cooked amounts so I know that his system can handle a fair amount of food. This will also give him a chance to gain some weight. Chey is my dog with a touchy stomach, once I have her stabilized on small amounts of cooked then I just increase the cooked amounts before I transition her to her normal food. After a big problem the last thing I want to do is to set her back. Some times I felt like her digestive system was ike a teeter - totter, there was a fine line there for balance, one end was the bad, the center was stable and the other end was good. Right now I think Grimm is at stable and we don't want him tipping to the bad again right now. Of course these are just my opinions and anyone can disagree with them.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

VERY good news!!! Happy to hear the Doofinator is back up to speed!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Patti!!! 

I am so so sorry, I have been off line for days and have totally missed this. How horrible it is when they get sick. 

Many Many hugs to you and Grimm, I wish I were close so I could help.

I am so relieved to see that he is feeling better, I will keep the both of you in my prayers.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm glad to see Grimm is home and doing so well!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger Now this is just me, but I would not transition him to raw just yet. I would keep increasing the cooked amounts so I know that his system can handle a fair amount of food. This will also give him a chance to gain some weight. ... Right now I think Grimm is at stable and we don't want him tipping to the bad again right now. Of course these are just my opinions and anyone can disagree with them.
> 
> Val


I 100% agree with Val. I would increase the amount of cooked food until he is at his normal amount before I switch him (slowly) back over to raw.

Glad to hear he is doing good!! I was worried when you hadn't posted for s couple days.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> Glad to hear he is doing good!! I was worried when you hadn't posted for s couple days.


Ditto

Mary Jane


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Val, Sir Oinks-a-Lot has been getting larger cooked meals, and I am carefully, gradually increasing them. I think in a day or two we will start raw again and with small meals. Grimm may be like your Chay (or he may not.. I dunno yet), so I am trying to be cautious!

ThreeDogs, thank you so much for your kindness and concern for GrimmiWuff!









Lauri, when we do switch back over to raw meals-- does the form of RMB matter? Is a chicken leg better than a few teeny chicken wings (tips have been removed) for the RMB part?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Whew!! 

Glad to hear this!!









Eat up Grimmy!!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Very happy to hear this Patti.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Kelly and Patti.







I am relieved.. and cautious, still.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Patti, I haven't been on here for awhile, and just read through this whole thread.
PHEW!! How scared and worried you must have been. I am so glad and relieved that Grimm is getting well.

Big hugs to you and tummy rubs to Grimmy!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh i missed this thread, im so happy to hear that things are better with Grimm!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Yea for Grimm!!!!!! Good food, loving parents and solid poops...does it get any better than that for the Grimmster???? (well, he might include wild animal poo and his raw diet dinners to that list but I'll refrain for now...)

So glad to hear he's on the mend. How are you doing Patti? Your system returning back to normal too?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerPatti, glad to hear that Mr. wiggle butt Grimm is on the mend. Now this is just me, but I would not transition him to raw just yet. I would keep increasing the cooked amounts so I know that his system can handle a fair amount of food. This will also give him a chance to gain some weight. Chey is my dog with a touchy stomach, once I have her stabilized on small amounts of cooked then I just increase the cooked amounts before I transition her to her normal food. After a big problem the last thing I want to do is to set her back. Some times I felt like her digestive system was ike a teeter - totter, there was a fine line there for balance, one end was the bad, the center was stable and the other end was good. Right now I think Grimm is at stable and we don't want him tipping to the bad again right now. Of course these are just my opinions and anyone can disagree with them.
> 
> Val


It really takes a lot longer to heal the digestive tract than it does to mess it up. I agree -- the slower the better.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would give smaller bones and if you can, break them up a bit. Just get yourself a hammer and take out any frustrations you have on those wings before you give them to the G-Man. That way his system doesn't have to work as hard to break down big bone pieces.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Ditto to all of the above good wishes; I'm happy and relieved to read that Grimm is feeling Better.

I hope that <u>you</u> are feeling better, Patti. Please take good care of yourself!

Gute Besserung!

Hugs to you and Grimm all the way from Chicago!









And here's a few Christmas smilies, just for fun:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Grimm and Patti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







My heart just dropped, I am so sorry I missed this earlier!!!









I am SOOOO glad to hear that he is doing better. Guess one advantage of coming late is that I get to find out the ending right away!

Hugs again


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, WorkingK9s, Madonna, Diana, and everyone. I am still feeding the homecooked... I will smash the RMBs Lauri, when I do begin the raw again. Probably tomorrow night or the next day. I am surprised how easy homecooked was to make and feed! His tummy feels good, and he is doing super. I am hoping the transition to SMALL raw meals in a day or two will be just great for him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that the Grimmmeister is on the mend! It's amazing how quickly they lose weight, isn't it?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Been trying to keep up with this too during the past few days and hoping to read that something definitive had been identified but you know I am beginning to think that this breed all really are born with butterflies in their tummies.

I'm so glad Grimmsy Wimmsy is coming along. I'm going through the small meal adjustment too, I keep forgetting! It's such a pain, it's like every time I have to go to the WC, it's time to feed Jessie again! It's starting to sink in now.

I hope the poop continues to be glorious and normal. I'm wondering why I don't dream about dog poop you know? How much of our waking hours are consumed with poop observation? If it's not bunny poop, it's dog poop. I wonder what my neighbors think when they see me leaning over a fresh steamy pile and studying it like it was some scientific discovery!

Well here's to good poop! Yay! Alls well that ends (comes out) well LOL!

Hugs to the Black Forest GSD, Grimm! 

(honestly that bunny poop is rich in fiber, makes for a firm poop, haven't tried it myself though - but their little recycled cecals? I still think they're making their own little rumballs, have to try a flambé sometime!)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am glad to hear that Mr. Grimm is enjoying the home cooked meals.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Update-- Thanks Strongheart for your input, re bunnyballs.







I am sure it wasn't really eating bunny or deer poop that caused the enteritis... but rather the stress of moving 2 months ago let his system be "down" enough that he couldn't fight off the happy bacteria in the bunny poop or whatever he nibbled. Grimm got enteritis the last time we moved, too... we moved twice in one year! Transitions are tough on them.









Grimm has been on homecooked bland chicken-rice-peas-carrots for over a week now, with a week of happy, perfect poops. Tomorrow I will _finally_ switch him to the raw-- just beef head meat ONLY, with a couple mashed/hammered chicken wings. After a few days of good poops, I will gradually add his fish oil capsule and vit. E slowly... then after a few more days, his brewer's yeast tab... after a few more days, teeny bit of dried kelp. After a few more days... a teeny bit of veggie glop. 

Thank you to Val, Jean, and Ruth, to everyone who gave ideas. My Grimmi is looking and feeling MUCH better!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

GOOD LUCK PATTI! I'm cheering you both on! Renji has been back on raw now and so far, everything is normal. I'm sure Grimm will do fine.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Renji and Diana! Renji is such a trooper.. I am relieved that he is doing better. YEAH!







I am also super-happy that he had no issues with the switch back to his usual raw. You are so careful and good to him!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Patti So glad to see that Grimm is getting back to normal.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Hey Patti, I'm so glad Grimm is doing better. Looking forward to another one of his madcap adventures when he's all better!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so happy Grimm is on the mend. It was heartbreaking knowing that he was so sick.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Jenn, Chuck and Joanne! (Hi Lady Jane!)







I'll try to post some pics of him soon. Thanks to your well-wishes everyone, >Grimmi is better!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Patti, Is your email the same?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hiyas Joanne, yes, it's what is in my profile, I think.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Go Grimm!!!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

You go Grimm. Nice to hear the duffinatior is starting to feel better!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, feeling better, good deal!!


----------

